# ppl who find fictional characters hot



## Esphas (Jan 12, 2016)

does anyone else think this is weird? like it seems generally accepted on the internet but i think its kind of gross. i know a guy called milo who finds anime girls hot. what do u guys think


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

kirby is so freaking hot.


----------



## Gusmanak (Jan 12, 2016)

I think it's perfectly okay, but you're shipping yourself with pikachu then there's a real problemo


----------



## seliph (Jan 12, 2016)

stop kinkshaming


----------



## piichinu (Jan 12, 2016)

jinico said:


> stop kinkshaming



[12/30/2015 1:43:53 AM] *****-chan: kinkshames u


----------



## seliph (Jan 12, 2016)

piichinu said:


> [12/30/2015 1:43:53 AM] *****-chan: kinkshames u



cant believe u'd expose me like this


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 12, 2016)

i find all my waifus hot uguuu


----------



## Llust (Jan 12, 2016)

if its just for the **** and everything, then i dont mind but i dont want to get involved. id usually only 'fall' for an anime guy if their personality and appearance is on point


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 12, 2016)

uhh super guilty of this ;w; you can kind of see my obsession in my sig


----------



## riummi (Jan 12, 2016)

me u.u not often though


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh god, this is my thread! I find a nice amount of fictional characters hot! 

Megara from Hercules is my top tier beauty. Ooooooooh man! Her voice, her eyes...ugh. 

Rose Tyler from Doctor Who is also really hot. Her eyebrows are awesome and I love her personality in the show. omgomgomg gimmie pls.

trying to keep this civil so I don't type out a tl;dr

Shelly from Team Aqua in Pokemon is hot too. Her stomach, hair and face are 10/10 and I love how she treats you in ORAS. 

Rosalina from Mario is hot too. Her hair and outfit are beautiful. She has that "floating aura" that is really nice. Though for some reason I prefer her normal dress instead of her biker outfit.


----------



## Aali (Jan 12, 2016)

I HAVE FOUND MY THREAD

*throws pics of Hikaru and Tomoya everywhere* 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't think it's weird if it's like an animated person (i.e anime characters or characters from movies) but if it's like a Pokemon or something that's pretty weird, lol.

I think plenty of people can stand back from a distance and appreciate how hot some characters are.

kaneki from tokyo ghoul is so hot there is no denying it bye


----------



## seliph (Jan 12, 2016)

some yall legit terrifying


----------



## tumut (Jan 12, 2016)

Anime is the opposite of hot.


----------



## Anine (Jan 12, 2016)

Not too big on anime characters, _video game characters however!_, I collect vgm crushes, it's a real problem ;w;


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 12, 2016)

i think its normal.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 12, 2016)

I guess it's okay, I find it kind of weird, especially with non-human characters, but if you find a character to be so visually appealing you consider them "hot," then that's your opinion I suppose.

However if you find yourself falling madly in love with them and constantly drawing pictures of you kissing them or... more extreme things, I suggest you get some help.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 12, 2016)

Zatanna, Black Canary, Batman, ect. 

Nice bodies, what's not to love?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh, I forgot about Catwomen! That skin tight suit and "frisky" personality!~ 
I like my women sassy. C:


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

I do find some fictional characters attractive, but it's not like I'm actually falling in love with them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 12, 2016)

If this were a crime I'd have a life sentence.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2016)

I think it's totally fine (me likey them anime boys...) but anyways xD, as long as the person is aware that they are not real people and don't get too overly obsessed over them I think it's cool.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 12, 2016)

If you consider Orlando bloom as Legolas a fictional character then I'm guilty


----------



## demoness (Jan 12, 2016)

on a scale of "i can't sleep tonight" to "aw man i dropped my poptart," this generally doesn't bother me

there's a long history of humanity lusting after fictional characters, yes even mr. darcy had his day

yeah, i have had my fictional "crushes," mostly when younger,  but like not in the same vein i would a real person. really i'm just trying to justify ratchets little fuzzy face, i mean hello talking kitty alien.  i blame disney world encouraging me to hug mascots


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

i think its acceptable but people who find furries hot r ????????? excuse me????//


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 13, 2016)

it's fascinating. especially when people thirst over, say, undertale characters. i derive immense entertainment from browsing certain tumblr tags.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 13, 2016)

Esphas said:


> does anyone else think this is weird? like it seems generally accepted on the internet but i think its kind of gross. i know a guy called milo who finds anime girls hot. what do u guys think



Fictional characters are, in a sense, not fictional. They're usually a combination of character traits and looks found in people around the world.

Then again, weird is only a matter of perspective.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't find it too weird I suppose, I mean, we find other humans attractive, and I will admit I find other human fictional characters to be attractive, too (uh but not animals or w/e because that is weird..). It's not to the extent that I will go crazy over them and fantasise about them, but more just "I appreciate this character and I like them", I guess.

I remember when I was very young (like 6/7 years old) I used to have a crush on Link. x3


----------



## Chemical X (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd rather focus on the artistic traits of a fictional character, haha. Is their hair nicely coloured? Does it complement the facial structure? Outfit? Colour palette?  The 'important' questions!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 13, 2016)

Bayonetta is like the hottest ever


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't really care, since I used to think some cartoon chicks were rly cute.
But it's the people who obsess over them, that's what we should worry about.


----------



## treetops (Jan 13, 2016)

i don't find it too bad. i mean, i don't have a crush on any fictional character, but what harm is it doing on other people? as unusual as it is, i'd rather let these people do whatever the heck they want. it's better off to not focus or read into what people are doing anyway.

but i do feel guilty of having a crush on a certain pok?mon one time. dear god, those were some dark days of my life. lol


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh and when I was little I had a crush on Frankie from Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends ​​


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh cool I get to list my favs.


Maxie is a a nerd and I love him

Miles edgeworth is so classy and just hnnnng cute

Mettaton ex is fabu

Godot as well is so smooth.

Uhh some others  I forgot

I JUST WANNA CUDDLE EM ALLL AHHH THEY SO CUTEEEEE
(I just wanna be their best friend ahh.)


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 13, 2016)

yeah i just appreciate characters and stuff and find them appealing i wouldnt go head over heels over them. it goes for both male and female characters.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 13, 2016)

It's fine, so long as the person doesn't go overboard with it. When you're in middle school it's acceptable to be embarrassing and freak out over your obsessions - I remember friends carrying binders full of pictures of their "fictional character crushes" back in the day, haha - but once you hit a certain age, it gets kind of concerning. Example being, I know an adult man who is a darling, absolutely a lovely person, but also has all possible merchandise for his particular favorite character _everywhere_, brings them up at all times, has their image songs in his CD player in his car... with him, it's inescapable, and despite how kind a person he is, it makes most people uncomfortable to be so immersed in his unhealthy relationship with whatever media that character's from (to be honest I can't even remember anymore, probably some obscure anime or JRPG, I would assume).

Having fun on your own time is one thing, but if it starts bleeding into other areas of your life, then you gotta... not... do that anymore. Just tone it down.


----------



## Joy (Jan 13, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Oh cool I get to list my favs.
> 
> 
> Maxie is a a nerd and I love him
> ...



You are very correct about Edgeworth <3

Yu Narkumai from P4 is pretty cute >.> especially in the anime


----------



## tae (Jan 13, 2016)

i think there's a fine line between finding a character's design appealing, and being attracted to the character.. one is just admiration and the other is just freaking creepy.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 13, 2016)

What about real life actors and people who are obsessed with them to the point of sexualizing them? Does that count? Cause I swear I am judging everyone who finds Benedict Crumperpath or whatever attractive.


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> What about real life actors and people who are obsessed with them to the point of sexualizing them? Does that count? Cause I swear I am judging everyone who finds Benedict Crumperpath or whatever attractive.



CRUMPERPATH. I AM IN TEARS.
and yeah i would say that counts. i find supernatural fanfiction and nsfw drawings freaky

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait is that benedict dude on supernatural or did i get that wrong


----------



## tae (Jan 13, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> What about real life actors and people who are obsessed with them to the point of sexualizing them? Does that count? Cause I swear I am judging everyone who finds Benedict Crumperpath or whatever attractive.



he's so ugly it hurts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> CRUMPERPATH. I AM IN TEARS.
> 
> wait is that benedict dude on supernatural or did i get that wrong




nah, he's from sherlock. he's ugly af tho.


----------



## kassie (Jan 13, 2016)

..the word "_hot_" makes me cringe but i do appreciate adorable looking characters.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

I mean.....have you seen Roger Rabbit's wife? 

I don't think it's weird, to a certain extent. There is a line, and once you cross it, there's no going back. Don't cross it.



Edit: never mind. I just looked at a pic of her. Her waist is wayyyyy too tiny. Last time I saw her I didn't even notice


----------



## cIementine (Jan 13, 2016)

not really ???
like any fictional characters I find hot aren't animated or anything like that and i usually have a crush on the person who plays them too. when i was ten i became obsessed with twilight because i thought Edward was hot af so i liked Robert pattinson as a consequence, or differently i love chris evans and Sebastian stan and their mcu characters too.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 14, 2016)

OMG PLEASE DONT GET ME STARTED ON MY BAE MAKOTO <3 



Spoiler: MAKOTO TACHIBANA <3


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 14, 2016)

It's personally not my thing, but it doesn't bother me unless the person is like super obsessed with them Dx I mean yeah I can look at an anime or video game character and be like "Yeah he/she is cute", but it doesn't "excite" me, youknow?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 14, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Oh cool I get to list my favs.
> 
> 
> Maxie is a a nerd and I love him
> ...


yup, couldn't agree more about that one

anyways, i don't think finding fictional character 'hot' is weird or anything. like, loads of people do.

but drawing nsfw or obsessing about a character to the point where it's pretty much all you do (as in, all you talk about is that character and stuff) is taking it too far.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes, I think it's kinda weird.  I mean, having a crush on this or that movie star, or an actor or a celeb is fine and dandy, but when you start shipping yourself with cartoon/anime characters it starts getting weird.  When you obsess over them, then that draws the line for me.


----------



## seliph (Jan 14, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> However if you find yourself falling madly in love with them and constantly drawing pictures of you kissing them or... more extreme things



Extreme things?
Like skateboarding?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I can do that.. but I'm not being a weeb or rad fanperson hating on other if they "steal my wife/husband" or do otp stuff overly serious. Of course I can relate to fictional characters.. hell Alan Alda's portray of Hawkeye in the M*A*S*H is one of the best I have ever seen.. especially in his more serious episodes(like "Who Knew?") and he is damn handsome as he was.

I'm not overly into cartoon characters stuff, mostly because I watch very little anime and I don't really play much games nowadays that has those kind of characters.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 14, 2016)

This thread.  Story of my life...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 14, 2016)

idk... my boyfriend's mii on Tomo reminds me of him.... and i kinda like that <3 he is the best boy ever... today he said he would protect me and love me forever.... *insert You'll Be In My Heart here* <3


----------



## Mango (Jan 14, 2016)

idk i find them hot or whatever but shipping urself w/ them and going to extremes like being possesive is rlly weird


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2016)

So I just realized my other crush from when I watched Wagnaria a few months back. 

I'm not a fan of smoking but he's hot so I can forgive that.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 25, 2016)

guilty as charged


----------



## Romaki (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't mind it, as long as they fantasize about human characters. xD


----------



## Limon (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't think it's weird unless they're going a creepy extent like throwing a birthday party for the fictional character or having one of those..._special mousepads_.

I kind of say it as a joke if I really like a character. ex. 'Oh ____ is so hot, they're the bae of my life ogm.'


----------



## Cory (Jan 28, 2016)

hot? sure i guess. wanna date them? that is not okay and you should seek help


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2016)

Any character Michael Landon played. Why do sexy men always die?


----------



## reyy (Jan 28, 2016)

guilty


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't find that weird at all.... just because this person doesn't actually exist, doesn't mean they can't be hot or whatever


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

i don't see anything wrong with thinking they look hot or cute,

it's just genuinely having a crush on them or wanting to be their ''senpai'' (im talkin to u weebs) or stuff like that.
people take it from 0 to 100 real quick


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't see there being anything wrong with it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2016)

Honestly, I've never found fictional characters attractive and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

when i was little i used to like professor utonium


----------



## Apron (Jan 28, 2016)

People who find anime girls hot?  Haha, gross, I definitely wouldn't know anything about that hahhah...


----------



## Damniel (Jan 28, 2016)

Why not, there's a fetish for everything.


----------



## Finnian (Jan 28, 2016)

When i was little, I thought I was married to Goku and Brock.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong with finding fictional characters attractive, or crushing on fictional characters. I honestly couldn't care less. But when you say that character is your 'senpai' and you worship that character, that's where I draw the line..


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jan 28, 2016)

Nothing wrong and probably completely normal to *appreciate the aesthetics of a drawing of a human*. I mean it's not like all anime/video game/animated characters are all repulsive and ugly-looking. So it's completely reasonable to look at one and think that they look good, or that they have qualities that you would like in a potential partner.

I'm not so sure about actually having a crush on them though/dreaming about marrying them...


----------



## radical6 (Jan 28, 2016)

if you find fictional characters hot youre a degenerate


----------



## tae (Jan 28, 2016)

this entire thread makes me cringe, except for what justice just said.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

justice said:


> if you find fictional characters hot youre a degenerate



Why is that? I think it's fine....


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

honestly i can look at an anime character and jokingly say like "10/10 would bang" but i definitely dont get turned on by them lmao....a lot of my old online friends would write self-insert fics with their favs which is one extreme and I'm definitely not friends with them anymore. on the other end, i think writing fics about anime characters is a lot less creepy than writing them about irl people. (coughs kpop fans)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But i swear if you tell me you are even midly attracted to an undertale character i will shank you


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

teshima said:


> honestly i can look at an anime character and jokingly say like "10/10 would bang" but i definitely dont get turned on by them lmao....a lot of my old online friends would write self-insert fics with their favs which is one extreme and I'm definitely not friends with them anymore. on the other end, i think writing fics about anime characters is a lot less creepy than writing them about irl people. (coughs kpop fans)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But i swear if you tell me you are even midly attracted to an undertale character i will shank you



Yeah getting actually turned on by anime characters is a bit creepy imo


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 29, 2016)

real question: why does anyone care?


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 29, 2016)

"Fictional characters" can mean nearly anything, though. Like, I don't find animated characters attractive, but I find some actors 10000x more attractive when they're playing a certain character.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 29, 2016)

Hm.  I don't know, I don't think there's a problem with it.  As long as it doesn't affect your waking, real life, than I don't see the problem.

Not gonna lie, animated characters don't really do it for me.  I find certain personalities attractive.  But I can't honestly say that animated characters 'hot' or 'sexy'.  It's just...not real, and I can't trick myself into thinking that it could be.  I guess I'm more attracted to their personalities, so in a way, I'm attracted to the idea of them, not the actual character.  So, with that being said, I don't really think it's a problem, as long as it isn't affecting your waking life.  I mean....you can't expect something to work out with a fictional character.  But it's fun to imagine possibilities, and daydreaming is good for you, just don't over do it, you know?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Just please don't go buying body pillows, they're gross.


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

im gonna buy a attack on titan body pillow of the short old guy with his schwing out and u cant stop me


----------



## radioloves (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah~ some are just too hot for life


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 29, 2016)

I've got the hots for a fictional skeleton of all things. But for real I think it happens more often than not and as long as it's not an obsession it's pretty normal


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

teshima said:


> i swear if you tell me you are even midly attracted to an undertale character i will shank you



i s2g


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 29, 2016)

Ruto said:


> Just please don't go buying body pillows, they're gross.



Wow you are insulting my people I happen to have a Bob body pillow >:-(

But in all seriousness, people can like whoever they want. However, if they desperately and seriously want to date that character, I think we have a problem here~


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

body pillows are upwards of $50 tho. and creepy if anyone visits and sees your bedroom. 


that reminds me of that time when i was mutuals with a 27-year-old on tumblr. she's married (yes, married) but got a nsfw body pillow of one of the guys from the swimming anime. that she drew herself. she's a licensed doctor. 

if my doctor drew body pillow designs of high school-aged characters and bought them for herself she would not be my doctor anymore

 and here i am still not able to find a job

- - - Post Merge - - -

honestly if you're like a cute petit shy teenaged girl who has morals and is just enjoying being a silly youth while it lasts, i honestly wouldn't care. but once you're a person who has a real life and a real career. .............................no


----------



## jesughs (Jan 30, 2016)

Danny Phantom can get it any day


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 30, 2016)

Ruto said:


> Just please don't go buying body pillows, they're gross.



YOUR GROSS

//holds my tom nook body pillow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

Ruto said:


> Just please don't go buying body pillows, they're gross.



Yo, don't be dissin' the body pillows.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 30, 2016)

teshima said:


> body pillows are upwards of $50 tho. and creepy if anyone visits and sees your bedroom.
> 
> 
> that reminds me of that time when i was mutuals with a 27-year-old on tumblr. she's married (yes, married) but got a nsfw body pillow of one of the guys from the swimming anime. that she drew herself. she's a licensed doctor.
> ...



Ok, but how does any of this actually affect the ability to do their job properly?


----------



## epona (Jan 30, 2016)

as long as they're human characters it's not weird

if someone fancied one of the teenage mutant ninja turtles i'd be a bit spooked


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 30, 2016)

what if it is a real person who plays a fictional character but you're only in "love" with the fictional character? -eyebrow raise-


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2016)

epona said:


> as long as they're human characters it's not weird
> 
> if someone fancied one of the teenage mutant ninja turtles i'd be a bit spooked



Ahha lmao yeah


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jan 30, 2016)

Way too often for my own good :O


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 30, 2016)

LOL reminds me of my lifelong obsession with Sasuke.

Kyaaaa~~ (fangirling)


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd smash Donatello tbh


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 30, 2016)

hot


----------



## teshima (Jan 30, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Ok, but how does any of this actually affect the ability to do their job properly?



I would honestly feel uncomfortable with a doctor whose interests include looking at drawings of teenagers having gay sex. And this person in particular used to ask her tumblr followers to help her make decisions to help her patients (questions like "should I offer cancer treatment options to this patient or just let them live the rest of their life like this?"). I think it's totally cool when adults like comics and fictional characters, but this person....just creeped me out? She also commented on how one of her teenaged patients looked just like the character on her body pillow. 

Sorry if I sound narrow-minded for saying this, I was raised under these ideals, but I feel like interests should be appropriate for one's age. Not just in the sense that 15-year-olds shouldn't draw porn, but also in the sense that almost 30-year-olds should maybe not buy a body pillow with a racy drawing of a naked underaged guy on it.


----------



## Azza (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't think it's weird as long as they're human.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 31, 2016)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with this and even have my own fictional crushes.

fight me, m8.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2016)

some people on this thread are taking this wayyyy too seriously lmao. 

guilty of thinking certain fictional characters are hot and idc. it's like the idea of them is nice? idk


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

not like cartoons but real people? it's like the person's looks combined with the
personality that they play. especially ppl on bbc ?? ʚ♡⃛ɞ(ू?ᴗ?ू❁)​


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2016)

i find a lot of fictional characters hot


----------



## FaebelleDoll (Jan 31, 2016)

Dude, of course people find fictional characters hot.

You ever seen Yuu Nikaidou's evil face?

i'm embarrassed to post this.


----------

